
Incels are trying to leave toxic men's rights communities but don’t know how to - rahuldottech
https://metro.co.uk/2019/09/11/involuntarily-celibate-men-are-trying-to-leave-toxic-online-spaces-but-dont-know-how-to-escape-10677202/
======
Fjolsvith
Duh, just unsubscribe. Staying in "toxic" communities is begging for ridicule
and abuse.

